# Blazing blizzard x Aptor leopard geckos



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

What will these make?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Megabrad 666 said:


> What will these make?


You'd make albino het blizzard-Trait carriers of jungle,striped,reverse striped,patternless striped.

You'd be better off useing a albino eclipse patternless striped-AKA-RAPTOR to your albino blizzard as this would give you albino het blizzard & eclipse-Trait carriers of jungle,striped,reverse striped,patternless striped.So the offspring would be het for albino eclipse blizzard-AKA-Diablo Blanco.


----------

